# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report "Sept. 19, 2016"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

September 19, 2016

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Friday and Saturday left us with some good redfish boxes, along with a few other species, good enough to place us high in a tournament, and well enough to keep a family birthday outing in high spirits. Tight lines, and get out on the water soon!

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung*
Made a quick trip out with these guys before they had to hit the road back home on Friday. Had a first-time angler Friday, and he caught on quick - now he's hooked. Big thanks to Midcoast corks and Waterloo rods....

Watch Our Latest Fishing Video
Marina Bay Flats

*Donâ€™t Let Deer Season Sneak Up On Youâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

2016 December Fishing Special
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Some clouds this morning will give way to generally sunny skies for the afternoon. High 94F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 77F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Except for a few afternoon clouds, mainly sunny. High 93F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mostly clear sky. Low 76F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Generally sunny. High 92F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mostly clear sky. Low 77F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
Briefly moderate southerly flow along the coast early this morning will transition to a generally weak flow for the remainder of the day. Seas will remain low to flat with dry conditions prevailing. Weak to briefly moderate flow on Tuesday with isolated showers developing across the region in the afternoon as higher moisture values aloft spread back into the region. A weak to moderate onshore flow is expected Wednesday through Friday. Moisture will increase over the area Thursday to Friday. Isolated showers or thunderstorms are expected on Thursday with an increase in coverage expected Thursday night into Friday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 89.1 degrees
Seadrift 88.0 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

More


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics Continued!*

Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*






Special shout out to the guides, staff and guests for making this another fun week of fishing and entertainment. We appreciate all the business. Chris and Deb Martin.


----------

